# My Pct Plan - Is It Sufficient?



## akwild1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey all, first cycle coming to an end, so I'm closing in on 17 weeks of a tri-blend, 2cc a week of tests 250mg, tren and mast... along with 50-75 mg of anadrol a day throughout the cycle. (anadrol was only used last 5 weeks )

I'm looking to start pct soon, and just wanted to review my plan and see if all the pros agree with my doses and timeline of it all. 


so 1 week after my last tri- bend injection i will mix 1-5000 iu vial of hcg in 5.2 ml of bad water ( mixing instructions from pharmacy ) 

I will than use an insulin syringe to administer 50 units of hcg every 2-3 days until vial is gone - about 3.5 weeks worth the hcg. Is this good, or do i need more hcg per shot ? i have more on hand if needed. 

2 weeks into hcg i planned to start taking Clomid 100 mg a day week 1, week 2 -75 mg  day, week 3/4 @ 50 mg a day, while taking nolva ( tomax) 20 mg every 3 days for duration of clomid pct run. 

Anyone see an issue with the above plan please advise, or if its good , give me the reassurance thanks.


----------



## Beedeezy (Apr 6, 2016)

Not from my mouth, this is an excerpt for a stickie we have here. All credit goes to 'Get Some'

Ingredients: HCG and Nolvadex and/or Clomid

 For a 10 week cycle as such, 4 weeks of PCT can be recommended. I like to use a combination of the drugs Nolvadex (Nolva) and Clomid. However, beacuse of the half life of the Enanthate or Cypionate ester in the Testosterone, you must wait at least 3 weeks for your blood levels to drop below normal. At this point, your body will attempt a recovery of your suppressed HPTA. So, your PCT will start week 14. 

 In weeks 11-13 there will be no injections of any hormones. Blood plasma levels will peak somewhere in the middle of that time frame and then decline to the end. Herein lies the possibility of backloading a cycle with Testosterone propionate. However, I don't think it's necessary or appropriate for a new user to worry about doing this the first time around. Here is the HCG schedule for weeks 11-13:

 Week 11: 250 IUs twice that week
 Week 12: 250 IUs EOD
 Week 13: 500 IUs EOD

 *Note - DISCONTINUE use of HCG prior to commencing PCT

 Week 14: 100mg Clomid ED and 40mg Nolva ED
 Week 15: 100mg Colmid ED and 40mg Nolva ED
 Week 16: 50mg Clomid ED and 20mg Nolva ED
 Week 17: 50mg Clomid ED and 20mg Nolva ED

 *Note - Either drug may be used alone, but I believe both used together are of greater value than either by itself

 After week 17, if you've done everything correctly, you should be almost fully recovered. Your body may take a few more weeks to kick back into gear, but you should be well on your way. 

 At this point it is recommended that you give your body (and your endocrine system) some much needed time "off." Going by the book, you should take as much time off ans you spent on plus time for PCT. So, 13 weeks leading up to PCT plus 4 weeks of PCT equals 17 weeks off. On the 18th week off you can begin a new cycle if you wish to do so at this time. Many people take much less time off than is recommended, but to be on the safe side, this is what I recommend.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 6, 2016)

Well a couple of things.  First, you didn’t say what esters were in your tri-blend.  That will determine when you start PCT, and when you should start HCG.  You need to wait long enough for the test ester to clear and your test levels to drop below natural before starting PCT and you need to stop HCG 3 or 4 days before as well.  So figure out what day you’re going to start PCT and count backwards to figure out when to start HCG.  You can run HCG while on cycle, but not on PCT.

    I assume you mean you’re going to pin 0.5ml of the HCG mix, so each pin will be 250iu.  This is good, 2X a week should be enough, but EOD is good too, depending on timing.  Just use it up before PCT.

50mg of clomid and 20mg of nolva every day for 30 days is probably enough, but doubling up for the first week can’t hurt.  Just be sure you wait long enough for the test to clear, otherwise you’re just wasting your PCT.  Take them both every day though, don’t just take nolva E3D.


----------



## gymrat827 (Apr 6, 2016)

Esters are needed 1st.


----------



## tunafisherman (Apr 6, 2016)

That's a hell of a first cycle.  As others have said, esters are needed to determine when you need to start the PCT you laid out.


----------



## akwild1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Sorry about that guys - the test , test p , tren E , and mast E- and thanks for the great info , I was lead to beleive that because test p has a relatively short ester and the tren an mast don't produce estrogen I should be able to hop into HCG injections about a week after last tri blend injection. If this is not correct , I'm open to suggestions by all means I have plenty of pct gear so I'm open to changes. I just want to do it correctly.


----------



## akwild1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Also for clarification purposes everyone says nolva - I say tamoxifen , they are the same are they not ?


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 7, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> Sorry about that guys - the test , test p , tren E , and mast E- and thanks for the great info , I was lead to beleive that because test p has a relatively short ester and the tren an mast don't produce estrogen I should be able to hop into HCG injections about a week after last tri blend injection. If this is not correct , I'm open to suggestions by all means I have plenty of pct gear so I'm open to changes. I just want to do it correctly.



You can, and should run HCG while on cycle.  Most run it from day one throughout their entire cycle.  HCG is different from Clomid/Nolva PCT


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 7, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> Also for clarification purposes everyone says nolva - I say tamoxifen , they are the same are they not ?



Yes, brand name vs generic drug name


----------



## ECKSRATED (Apr 7, 2016)

Nolva everyday. U said every 3 days.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 7, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> Sorry about that guys - the test , test p , tren E , and mast E- and thanks for the great info , I was lead to beleive that because test p has a relatively short ester and the tren an mast don't produce estrogen I should be able to hop into HCG injections about a week after last tri blend injection. If this is not correct , I'm open to suggestions by all means I have plenty of pct gear so I'm open to changes. I just want to do it correctly.



HCG should be ran throughout the cycle at, a minimum, of 250ius 2x week because proactively protecting your testes is MUCH better than trying to treat them once the damage may have already been done. 
I know this information isn't much use now but hopefully something to keep in mind for the future 

I will say that if your forced to run it at the end then I would go with a higher dose - at least 500ius EOD and possibly more depending on the amount of gear your running  - because, in general, it takes higher doses to treat than it does to prevent.


----------



## akwild1 (Apr 7, 2016)

MrRippedZilla said:


> HCG should be ran throughout the cycle at, a minimum, of 250ius 2x week because proactively protecting your testes is MUCH better than trying to treat them once the damage may have already been done.
> I know this information isn't much use now but hopefully something to keep in mind for the future
> 
> I will say that if your forced to run it at the end then I would go with a higher dose - at least 500ius EOD and possibly more depending on the amount of gear your running  - because, in general, it takes higher doses to treat than it does to prevent.





thank you for the info , and that makes sense, i was planning on using on vial of  5000 ius prior to pct, but i think it makes sense to use while on cycle like your saying, i know its a bit late, but i have about 2-2.5 weeks of tri-blend yet to take an some anadrol, would it be beneficial to start taking low doses of HCG now ? if so what would be the idea hcg plan doses and weeks taken from here if i started today. or should i just wait until I finish my cycle beings I've waited this long ?


----------



## akwild1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Cecil said:


> You can, and should run HCG while on cycle.  Most run it from day one throughout their entire cycle.  HCG is different from Clomid/Nolva PCT



after i finish pct and take some additional time off, i would like to start the same cycle again, i lost a lot of body fat and put on some good muscle definition, and would like to run it again before trying to bulk up a bit.  people whom run hcg throughout a full cycle do they start same day as initial supplements injections, before or slightly after ? also what kind of doses would one take? thanks for the info ill be sure to save it and make note for future cycle planning.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Apr 7, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> thank you for the info , and that makes sense, i was planning on using on vial of  5000 ius prior to pct, but i think it makes sense to use while on cycle like your saying, i know its a bit late, but i have about 2-2.5 weeks of tri-blend yet to take an some anadrol, would it be beneficial to start taking low doses of HCG now ? if so what would be the idea hcg plan doses and weeks taken from here if i started today. or should i just wait until I finish my cycle beings I've waited this long ?



I would go with 500iu EOD for the remainder of your cycle and up until 3 days out of PCT. Don't extend it any further than that because you'll be extending the time you remain suppressed.


----------



## Rumpy (Apr 7, 2016)

akwild1 said:


> after i finish pct and take some additional time off, i would like to start the same cycle again, i lost a lot of body fat and put on some good muscle definition, and would like to run it again before trying to bulk up a bit.  people whom run hcg throughout a full cycle do they start same day as initial supplements injections, before or slightly after ? also what kind of doses would one take? thanks for the info ill be sure to save it and make note for future cycle planning.



It's best to start on day one, pin 250iu 2X week through the full cycle and up to about 3 or 4 days before you start PCT.  However, if for what ever reason, you do not have enough to do that, it's more important to run it at the end, so map out your full cycle and count backwards to see when to start it.  In other words, it would be better to start 2 weeks into your cycle than run out 2 weeks before PCT.  But like I said, running it from day one up until a few days before PCT is best.


----------



## akwild1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you all for the great advice - I will start HCG possibly today and run 500 iu EOD just until a few days before I start clomid and nolva. 

When will I start to notice an extreme lack in horomone changes and sex drive loss ??? About how long will that typically last ?


----------

